
Qcd – A “CD” alternative to navigate much faster - eykrehbein
https://github.com/eykrehbein/qcd
======
kenforthewin
Nice idea, seems particularly useful for navigating annoyingly large
monorepos. Could also save a folder of symlinks for this purpose but not quite
as straightforward.

